# South Fork Boise



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

Has anyone floated the SF Boise from Anderson Ranch dam to Danskin put-in since the fire/slides?

Do you know what this run is like (any logs, trees, strainers, anything to look out for, etc)?

I haven't been out there since before the fire. Drove out there today and it looked like there's a few new rapids (III) that could make it a fun day run.

A guy taking out a drift boat told me the fisherman can no longer run from the dam to Danskin, so I'm curious what it's like in a raft or kayak. Thinking about taking my raft out there...

Thanks!


----------



## junksh0w (Mar 17, 2014)

I talked to someone that ran it earlier this year, and it sounds like the really dangerous strainers are gone. The rapids are definitely a lot more exciting than they used to be. There are a couple of videos of the canyon stretch rapids:
This year 2015


----------



## junksh0w (Mar 17, 2014)

This is sad news. There is still wood from the post first fire blowouts moving downstream. http://www.ktvb.com/mb/news/local/m...ecovered-from-s-fork-of-boise-river/264735634


----------



## highlander2 (Aug 30, 2009)

*SF Boise*

Buffalo Creek, the new rapid formed last year is a Serious Rapid! There are nasty boulders throughout and strainers at the bottom. One fatality this year by a very experienced boater. Be very cautious.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

the OP was talking about from the Dam to Danskin put in (above the canyon stretch)


----------



## Idaho Jeff (Jun 8, 2015)

I ran it from the dam to Neal Bridge shortly before buffalo creek blew out. The upper section already had several blowouts including a shallow rocky slide of a rapid in the upper section. The rapid wasn't difficult, but the rocks would have been hard on drift boats and they were all putting in a little further downstream. There were also several strainers before Neal, but they were all easy to avoid at the time. I haven't been back to or seen any updates on the upper section since then.


----------



## BruceKeys (Aug 2, 2018)

*SF Boise River, Anderson Ranch to Danskin*

Ran the section you inquired about this past Sunday 7/28/2019. No wood to speak of but the water is still really cold. We did not run Tailwaters rapid which has changed the most since the fires and changes to the river. Granite Creek has the biggest waves and a large hole on the left at the bottom.


----------

